# Oat Milk or Coconut milk/fat - Which is better in a Low FODMAP diet



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Oat Milk or Coconut milk/fat - Which is better in a Low FODMAP diet/anti SIBO diet./Freud


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Freud said:


> Oat Milk or Coconut milk/fat - Which is better in a Low FODMAP diet/anti SIBO diet./Freud


While I'm at it. Have anyone tried *Shirataki Noodles*? And how does this work with the FODMAP diet."Fat- and starch-free Shirataki noodles are visually translucent and calorically invisible. They have no --- as in zero --- calories, the "Chicago Tribune" reports. Shirataki noodles are low on calories, but generous with fiber. The fiber in Shirataki noodles, called glucomamman, is water-soluble. It controls blood sugar and lowers your triglycerides and bad cholesterol, the BodyEcology website notes. The fiber scrubs your intestinal tract, aids digestion and assists with weight loss. Glucomannan fiber functions as a prebiotic, encouraging Lactobacillus bifidus growth in the lower intestine, according to the Konjac Foods website."From: http://www.livestrong.com/article/252774-benefits-of-shirataki-noodles/#ixzz1pydm3rvA


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Coconut and Oats are both high-FODMAP foods. I use Almond milk.Don't know about the noodles.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Also; check out this post about Coconut milk / fat:http://chriskresser.com/3-reasons-why-coconut-milk-may-not-be-your-friend


----------



## Clarice Dietitian (Feb 24, 2012)

The research on FODMAPs has evolved over the the last 7 years and where Coconut milk was once off the list of foods to eat, it is now back on as a food fine to eat/ drink. Nutritionally there are probably benefits to both oat milk and coconut milk. Coconut milk is high in fat, but now thought to be a healthy fat. However with IBS fat tolerance is often lower, so best to use lite coconut milk or coconut water. How about switching between the two and going for the one you like best?


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oats are not high-FODMAP so you don't need to worry there. Have read mixed things about coconut milk but I have no trouble with it. I use rice milk as my primary substitute.The noodles sound a lot like kelp noodles- what are they made of? I believe kelp noodles are fine as seaweed is OK. I have some in my fridge I'm going to try this week so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## dolly12 (Mar 20, 2012)

Diet is always the best way to lose weight with a safe and natural way. FODMAP diet is also one of the best type of diet plan which help the people to choose the fat free food in their diet plan and lose their weight. But I think along with diet exercise is also have a same importance.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm getting mixed messages. So I'll ask a new question. Which is the ultimate milk to drink if you've got SIBO (a milk that doesn't feed the bacteria)? Almond, oat, coconut, rice, simply lactosefree, or some other?


----------



## Clarice Dietitian (Feb 24, 2012)

Freud said:


> I'm getting mixed messages. So I'll ask a new question. Which is the ultimate milk to drink if you've got SIBO (a milk that doesn't feed the bacteria)? Almond, oat, coconut, rice, simply lactosefree, or some other?


Bacteria feed mostly on carbohydrate (not on protein or fat) so have a look at the carbohydrate content of those milks in the supermarket and choose the one with the least carbohydrate. This will probably be quite 'watery' like and will also taste the least sweet.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

i use Kara milk in the UK.It is coconut based, low fat, no lactose, no soya, no diary etc. It's really nice. And doesn't give me any symptoms at all. I prefer its taste to soya milk.Yesterday I forgot to take it to work, so had to use cows milk, and omg I noticed symptoms pretty quickly. I hadn't really thought I had an issue with lactose until then. It was good in a way to have that test I guess


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Clarice Dietitian said:


> Bacteria feed mostly on carbohydrate (not on protein or fat) so have a look at the carbohydrate content of those milks in the supermarket and choose the one with the least carbohydrate. This will probably be quite 'watery' like and will also taste the least sweet.


Thank you, Clarice!







Oh, and I'd like to ask while you're here: If you are aiming on starving the bacteria, is this possible if you're eating a moderate amount of carbohydrate, like tomatoes, cucumber and sallad? Do you have an answer to this? I'm feeling a bit lost.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

KJL said:


> i use Kara milk in the UK.It is coconut based, low fat, no lactose, no soya, no diary etc. It's really nice. And doesn't give me any symptoms at all. I prefer its taste to soya milk.Yesterday I forgot to take it to work, so had to use cows milk, and omg I noticed symptoms pretty quickly. I hadn't really thought I had an issue with lactose until then. It was good in a way to have that test I guess


Thank you too, KJL. I'm not sure Kara milk exists in sweden but I'll definitely look it up!


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is their website, it might help you locate it http://www.karadairyfree.com/


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

KJL said:


> Here is their website, it might help you locate it http://www.karadairyfree.com/


Yay, I found Kara milk + Kara Coconut Cream on a swedish allergy food website and it says it only consists of 1,3g carbohydrates. Sounds perfect. Thank you!


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

My pleasure It's really nice in tea, coffee and with cereal


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nut milks should work well for you and you can make your own so you don't need to rely on commercially-made products. Take raw cashews, almonds, or hazelnuts and soak in water overnight. Blend them in a food processor until well pulverized, then strain through a cheesecloth or fine sieve. You can even skim some "cream" off the top if you let it sit for a while. I do like commercially made hazelnut milk quite a lot. Hemp milk is also great for cooking. I prefer to drink rice milk but it sounds like that wouldn't be great for you.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian (Feb 24, 2012)

Freud said:


> Thank you, Clarice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's difficult to completely 'starve' the bacteria as they will feed on any carbohydrate and essentially you need a certain amount of carbohydrate for energy and the nutrients that are in those carbohydrate rich foods. A carbohydrate free diet (most popular are the Atkins diet/ South Beach diet used for rapid weight loss and some carb free diets used for Candida) is not usually great for most people for too long. So I think it is good to keep some carbohydrates in and especially all the vegetables that are mainly water and fiber and nutrients including cucumber, lettuce, silver beet (swiss chard), spinach, carrots, zucchini (courgettes), salad leaves etc. As important as diet is for SIBO, I would be using other therapies such as probiotics and talking with a herbalist / medical practitioner (depending on your preference) about ways to alter the bacteria. Good luck...


----------

